# Reimbursement for CPT code 15275



## lwalden3114 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am having issues getting the graft code 15275 paid for BCBS. Does anyone have any information on this or advise. The procedure was performed with 20690 and 11043. Thank you!


----------

